# Old Mtn. Dew bottle



## Wejamon (Jul 29, 2017)

My daughter found this bottle in a stream bank in Wisconsin. I do not actually know it is mtn. Dew. Just guessing. It's printed the same on both sides and has the number 22 molded in the bottom. 

Anyone know now what it is ???

thank you


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 31, 2017)

It is a Mountain Dew bottle. 70's probably.


----------



## Wejamon (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you. 
Can I sell it or recycle it. 
Ron


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 5, 2017)

That one unfortunately is probably for the recycle bin. It is very faded.


----------



## Wejamon (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you friend.


----------

